
A woman who doesn't feel pain - pmoriarty
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-highlands-islands-47719718
======
ihuman
Duplicate post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19512668](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19512668)

